# Alternative methods to a downrigger



## ad905 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey all,

I am still trying to connect with my first King, so have been reading everything on the net about them and the methods. The boat boys seem to swear by downriggers. So my questions are this:

1. Do you really need a downrigger to get kings?
2. Is a downrigger just for bait or lures too? 
3. Is there an alternative to a downrigger that will get you down but not break the bank?

Cheers AD


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

AD
I know a few of the boys have attached a heavy sinker with a rubber band. When the kingie strikes it releases the band and the sinker falls away. Like to see the method in a diagram or video, but I believe it works. The lads on the shed will know.

Also, some simple downriggers have been made with Alvey reels.....worth exploring too.


----------



## ako (Nov 24, 2011)

The method I use for cobes, marlin at SWR. Take a few wraps of leader around your hand, slid it off and lay it flat in your hand with the snapper lead on top of it and close your hand. Loop a rubber band over the end of lead than wrap the band around the lead and leader and hook the end of the band over the other end of the lead. When a fish strikes the leader pulls out straight and the sinker falls to the bottom. Works well on the marlin and coves when trolling livies so should work on the kings. Don't even use my downrigger any more found this method easier.


----------

